# AutoCAD 2009 Heidi Treiber



## Arrow1982 (21. August 2009)

Was bitte in Teufelsnamen ist das? 

Die Woche ist mir AutoCAD mal mit dieser Fehlermeldung abgestürzt!


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

schön, lol da is der alm öhi nimmer hinterher gekommen, lol immer wieder nett solche sachen zu sehen


----------



## Lexx (21. August 2009)

ich glaub die hat was mit plottausgabe oder so zu tun..
oder ist eine grafikschnittstelle..

schon mal gegoogelt oder im acad forum nachgeblättert.. ?


----------



## Arrow1982 (22. August 2009)

Jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer.

Heidi = schönerer Name für "HDI" = HOOPS Device Interface = Hierarchical Object Oriented Pipeline System Device Interface

Was das Ding genauer macht ist mir gerade als ich die Abkürzung rausgefunden habe schlagartig wurscht geworden.


----------



## Lexx (22. August 2009)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Was das Ding genauer macht ist mir gerade als ich die Abkürzung rausgefunden habe schlagartig wurscht geworden.


hehe


----------

